# Homemade GoPro chest mount?



## JHANguyen (Jun 9, 2009)

Just ordered myself a GoPro HD Motorsports for a great price. Now, I need to get some mounts. Motorsports version doesn't come with helmet or chest mount so I need to buy one of them. From the videos I've seen, I like the view of the chest mount much more.

That being said, I was curious if anyone has made homemade chest mounts? The reason I ask is, I also plan to use it when riding the dirt bike. I wear a Leatt brace so I'm afraid the GoPro may interfere with that. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I have made a super el cheapo chest mount for my Sony Cybershot a few months ago but it was only good for a couple of rides and then started cracking. It was only about 4 bucks to make so no big loss. 

Get a sturdy ziploc microwave bowl that your camera will fit in. Cut a slit in the left and right slide. Buy a strap to run through both the slits. Cut a 1/4" hole in the bottom where the tripod mount is. Cut access ports where you need them to access your buttons. Be careful not to cut out too much of the back area.

Strap it on your chest and there you go. Not the best chest mount but it is cheap and will last a couple of rides. When it wears out, just grab another bowl - most of the ziploc bowls come in multiple packs.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

wow -what a great idea. I bet no-one has ever thought of a home-made chest mount. Its too bad that there's no way to search for such an idea - perhaps, with pictures and instructions


----------



## ralbert007 (May 28, 2010)

http://www.everydayriding.org/2010/03/diy-gopro-hd-chest-mount.html


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

LeeL said:


> wow -what a great idea. I bet no-one has ever thought of a home-made chest mount. Its too bad that there's no way to search for such an idea - perhaps, with pictures and instructions


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAH
Nice one Lee!


----------



## brader5 (Dec 9, 2011)

Lawson Raider said:


> I have made a super el cheapo chest mount for my Sony Cybershot a few months ago but it was only good for a couple of rides and then started cracking. It was only about 4 bucks to make so no big loss.
> 
> Get a sturdy ziploc microwave bowl that your camera will fit in. Cut a slit in the left and right slide. Buy a strap to run through both the slits. Cut a 1/4" hole in the bottom where the tripod mount is. Cut access ports where you need them to access your buttons. Be careful not to cut out too much of the back area.
> 
> Strap it on your chest and there you go. Not the best chest mount but it is cheap and will last a couple of rides. When it wears out, just grab another bowl - most of the ziploc bowls come in multiple packs.


 Even though i have got a chest mount i think i'm going to have to at making one of the back of this post!!! Top marks fella!!!


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

Guys,
There are pages and pages of "custom gopro mounts", but the main one is here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/videos-helmet-cams/custom-gopro-mounts-662919.html


----------



## Fakawi (Apr 12, 2005)

Here's my DIY chestie mount made of cheap IKEA clips

FakawiTribe.com - Fakawi IKEA GoPro Chestie Hack


----------

